# Fluval 3Plus filter



## GreatCanadian (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello folks,
I'm setting up an aquarium and have NO INSTRUCTIONS....my first question is about my filter, a fluval 3plus. Should this filter be COMPLETELY SUBMERSED in the tank. I have searched for instructions online but have had no luck. Thank you.
George


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

It looks like it does......it says that it can trun on it side so check to make sure it a sealled motor like most powerheads. Sorry I couldn't be more helpfull


----------



## GreatCanadian (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am THINKING you may be right but still not 100% sure. I'll see what other information I can find. Again, thanks.

OK....they're submerged.....at least I submerged them and they're still working!!

AquaPlus tapwater conditioner... A friend gave me a bottle of this that has no instructions. How much per gallon....or how much in a 55 gallon tank....also, the stuff I have is a brownish color liquid..is the the color of aquaplus or have i actually gotten something else?


----------



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

"Fluval 3 'Plus' Internal Filter
Hagen Fluval 3 Plus Underwater Internal Filter is a optimal water filtration system with large filter volume and effective flow control."

that should do it


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Check the date on the conditioner,


----------

